#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Kan iemand dromen uitleggen?

## warda2

?

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door warda2_ 
> *Salaam Alaikoem,
> 
> kan iemand dromen uitleggen? Elke dag droom ik wel en ik vraag mij dan af wat het zou betekenen. En ik weet ook dat niet alle dromen een betekenis hebben. Ik heb een boekje genaamd 'dromenuitleg' (nederlands), maar ik kan daar niks van uitleiden. Het boekje is in de hij vorm geschreven en veel onderwerpen staan er niet in. 
> 
> Bijvoorbeeld ik heb laatst gedroomd: 
> "dat mijn nicht en ik in een kamer zaten plus een jongen. Mijn broek steeg een beetje boven mijn enkels waardoor je de haren op mijn benen zag. Ik probeerde mijn broek naar beneden te doen, zodat die jongen het niet zou zien. Hij heeft het ook niet gezien. Einde. Deze droom betreft de haren op mijn benen heb ik 2x gedroomd.
> 
> Droom: dat de haren op mijn vingers opeens zo lang (zwart, lang haar) waren. Ik schrok, toen dacht ik, ik moet ze knippen. Einde. 
> ...


3alaikom salam.

Post aub je vraag hier:

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=en...v=submit&dgn=4

A3anak Allah.

Wa salam

----------


## sjo

Je hebt een probleem met haren. Dat is niet vreemd. Elke haar telt voor Allah dus verwijder ze niet.
Vrouwen mogen ook geen haren verwijderen , behalve als ze voor hun mond hangen.

groeten
sjo

----------


## sneeuwitje

Hallo warda2,

Ik heb die boek ook de uitleg van dromen?
Wat mij verbaast is het eerste bladzijde over ALLAH, (ALLAH in een droom zien enz.) en dat klopt niet?

Er is geen enkel mens op aarde die AllAh kan zien via een droom(NIEMAND).

En dromen hebben wel een betekenis maar als je de imaan in je hebt.
Slechte dromen mag je niet door vertellen en de goede dromen wel.

groetjes

----------


## Simon

Misschien heb je wat aan deze pagina:

http://droom.pagina.nl/

Daar staan ook links naar pagina's in de trant van .... als je over een hond droomt betekent dat .... Ik geloof zelf niet zo in die benadering. Ik denk dat je het beste de droom kan overdenken en kan nagaan wat ieder element in de droom voor je betekende. Wat je erbij voelde. Dat moet je heel eerlijk doen. Dan kom je er vanzelf achter wat de droom voor je betekent.

Simon

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door sneeuwitje_ 
> *Hallo warda2,
> 
> Ik heb die boek ook de uitleg van dromen?
> Wat mij verbaast is het eerste bladzijde over ALLAH, (ALLAH in een droom zien enz.) en dat klopt niet?
> 
> Er is geen enkel mens op aarde die AllAh kan zien via een droom(NIEMAND).
> 
> En dromen hebben wel een betekenis maar als je de imaan in je hebt.
> ...


Masha Allah nasee7a, wafaqak Allah.

Aub mail zuster Warda, beter. Dat zijn geleerden i.p.v ons....

Wa salam

----------


## sjo

Er zijn dromen die ik zo kan uitleggen. Behalve aan Ridouan......

beste, 

groeten
sjo

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Er zijn dromen die ik zo kan uitleggen. Behalve aan Ridouan......
> 
> beste, 
> 
> groeten
> sjo*


Waar heb je gestudeerd ?  :nl:   :ole:

----------


## warda2

Salaam Alaikoem,

hoi ridouan,

sokran voor die site. Kan je mij misschien uitleggen waar ik mijn vraag kan plaatsen? Ik heb gekeken, maar kan het niet vinden. Jammer dat het in het Engels is. Ken je misschien een Nederlandse site? Alvast bedankt.

Wa Salaam.

----------


## Hasiba11

hey
Ik zit met het zelfde probleem. En ik heb een navraag gedaan.
En weet je, je mag je dromen niet vertellen. Want aan de degene aan wie je dat vertelt. kan de degene ten laste en ten gunste denken over die droom. als het gunste is komt zo uit.
en als het ten laste is komt die ook zo uit.
als je een slechte droom hebt spuug 3x in je handen wrijf het in het gezicht of blazen. mag ook. en zeg je agoedoe mina sjatan araschiem! en de droom niet vertellen. en het komt niet uit.




ECHT WAAR!!!!!!!!

----------


## sjo

Ridouan, ik ben ervarings-deskundige
groeten
sjo

----------


## Hasiba11

iedereen heeft zijn kennis. Ik ben druk bezig met de ISLAM

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door warda2_ 
> *Salaam Alaikoem,
> 
> hoi ridouan,
> 
> sokran voor die site. Kan je mij misschien uitleggen waar ik mijn vraag kan plaatsen? Ik heb gekeken, maar kan het niet vinden. Jammer dat het in het Engels is. Ken je misschien een Nederlandse site? Alvast bedankt.
> 
> Wa Salaam.*


3alaikom salam wa ra7mattolah,

mischien www.al-islaam.com is in Nederlands. Bij de cyber imam en dat zij dan een geleerde raadplegen.

Klopt dat er op de site alleen vragen gesteld kunnen worden over Ramadan. Ik zal verder zoeken en insha Allah later posten.

Wa salam

----------


## gekske

Salam aleikom

Hasiba, ik heb daar nog nooit van gehoort om in je handen te spugen.
Wel heb ik gehoort dat je goede dromen mag vertellen en de slechte niet wil je dan toch een slechte droom vertellen dan moet je dat eerst in een badkamer, toilet doen.Dan mag je het wel vertellen.
Aroedoebilah mina sjaitan irasjiem was het toch.
Ik durf verder geen uitspraken hierover te doen weet er namelijk vrij weinig van dus ik weet ook niet of het klopt hoor.

Wa salam

----------


## Hasiba11

salaam  :zwaai:  

IK heb het gelezen "spugen in handen" het kwam uit het boek 'de Soena van de profeet MOHAMMED '(vzmh). Echt waar. Maar wat ik vindt het raar dat je slechte dromen in de toilet mag vertellen. Volgens boeken mag men normaal gezien niet praten in de toilet. Moheem zover ik weet toch!  :zwaai:  



salaam eleikum!!!!!!!!  :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:

----------

